# Lamb recipes



## meredeth (Jul 18, 2012)

We will soon be getting some lamb meat. I was just wondering about some good recipes for lamb other than stew. Thanks!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

To me Basic is best.

I love my lamb seared over a Bed of hardwood coals ( I only use wood to grill over)
Salt,Pepper,Garlic Powder,Onion Powder,Rosemary,Thyme.
Don't over cook it! 
Medium Rare... anymore and to me its ruined.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry, I cant help you with this one. I have eaten all sorta critters from groundhog to snappin turtle, rattlesnakes to fried grasshoppers and a fair share of roadkill.... but somehow I have just never been able to wrap my mind around eating a little bitty baby sheep. Just cant get there from here. :shrug:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The best lamb dish I ever had was at a Basque restaurant, I wish I knew how they made it! Lamb shanks cooked in tomato, lots of garlic, not sure what else, until it was melt in your mouth tender.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Basic here, also. Boneless roast with McCormicks Montreal Seasoning sprinkled liberally all over. 

Shoulder steaks with Montreal Seasoning, fried in butter, not margarine. Put butter in skillet and just cook on each side until its as done as you want. 

Lamb and beef can both be eaten rare to medium rare. I love either one.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Try this recipe...it is great!: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/340057-sunset-adobo.html


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

For a leg or shoulder roast I make slits with a small sharp knife all over the top and put slices of garlic in the slits. Then mix together coarsely ground mustard, olive oil, rosemary and thyme, salt and pepper into a paste. Slather it all over the roast rubbing it in the whole. 

Look up some lamb shank recipes. They are to die for. Usually slowly cooked in red wine for a day kind of thing. 

Moussaka is a great use for ground lamb. Ground lamb mixed with pork and beef also makes wonderful meatballs. 

I'm very jealous, I haven't had access to good lamb in years (meaning not bland lamb from the grocery store) and LOVE lamb. 

And chutney's are delicious with lamb roasts.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I was gifted with 3 different cuts of lamb and have cooked the rib s. Did it like I would bbq ribs. We loved it. Have steaks and a roast to do yet. I think lamb is so much better then the beef we have been getting at the store lately. I think it is the thought more then the taste that makes it hard for most people to eat lamb.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Baked Kibbeh

1.5 lbs ground lamb, divided
2/3 c. bulghur wheat
1 medium onion, minced
2-3 cloves of garlic, minced
1/2 c. slivered almonds
juice from one lemon
1 and 1/2 tsp salt, divided
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Place the bulghur in a bowl and cover with boiling water. Let it sit until the wheat is softened. Drain and allow to cool. Mix 1 lb of the lamb with the bulghur, half of the onion, cinnamon, nutmeg and 1 tsp of salt. Set aside. In a skillet saute the other half of the minced onion in olive oil. When it starts to pick up some color, add the garlic, slivered almonds, 1/2 tsp of salt, and the remaining 1/2 lb of lamb. Stir until the lamb is almost cooked, then add the lemon juice and cook a few minutes more. Remove from heat and allow to cool.

Place half of the raw lamb mixture in the bottom of a casserole dish and pat down. Place the cooked lamb mixture on top and cover with the remaining raw lamb mixture and pat down. Make diagonal slashes across the top, rotate the dish and make diagonal slices again. You're looking to make a diamond pattern across the top of the meat. Bake at 375 for about 45 minutes.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Alton Brown has this on his website and has it word-for-word except for 1 ingredient. I have the same recipe in a book that is much older than Alton. He didn't give the recipe credit, so I will here. It's by Carlo Middione in his book "The Food of Southern Italy". (Plagiarism?)

*Lamb Stew with Wild Mushrooms*
_Agnello con Funghi Salvatici_

2 lbs. fresh lamb from the shoulder or leg

1 1/2 lbs. fresh porcini, chanterelles, or oyster mushrooms (or use 1 1/4 lbs. commercial mushrooms and 1 oz. dried mushrooms)

1/4 cup virgin olive oil or q.b. (q.b. means "as much as necessary")

Salt to taste

2 tsp red pepper flakes (or more if you like - I use a LOT!)

Cut the lamb into 2" square pieces, or have the butcher do it for you, leaving a bit of fat here and there, or you will get no flavor and the meat will not be as tender. You can use the shoulder if it is not too fat or cartilaginous; otherwise, use the leg Put the pieces of lamb in a casserole dish large enough to hold all the ingredients.

Clean the mushrooms with a soft brush, or wipe them with a clean paper or kitchen towel. Do not wash them. (If you are using commercial mushrooms, this also applies. If you are using dried porcinni rehydrate them in warm water for 30 minutes. Cut the mushrooms into large pieces and add them to the lamb. Add the olive oil and make sure everything gets annointed with it, sprinkle on some salt and then the red pepper flakes and mix everything again.

Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 325 deg. Put the casserole in the center of the oven and let it bake for 1 1/4 hr, or until the meat is well done and the mushrooms thoroughly cooked, stirring everything around every 10 min. or so. Be sure all the juices blend and all the ingredients have a chance to be enhanced by each other. Serve hot with plenty of home made crusty bread.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Guess I am a ******* when it comes to cooking. I like to keep things simple. 

I put chops in the broiler and then eat'em with some BBQ sauce.

Lamb shanks [my favorite food for 1]. I put in a roaster that is lined with foil and surround with garlic. Pull the foil up around the shank and roast. Uncovered if you want a more crispness. As soon as you take from the oven drain the fat. Lamb tends to be greasey.

Don't overthink the process. 

And remember *LAMB* is a sheep about 5 months old, not an infant.
*Mutton* is a sheep more than 5 months and has a more gamey and strong flavor.

Goat has a very similar taste and is not as greasy.


----------



## AlienChick (Feb 13, 2012)

We cook our lamb the same way we cook any beef.
Chops are usually cooked on the grill seasoned with Montreal steak spice.
Very tender and juicy. We do our roasts in the slow cooker for the convenience of it.
ALSO, if your lamb (or mutton) is from a non-wool breed, there is no gamey taste.
Enjoy your lamb!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cook it like wild game. Slow and moist. If you put a lamb roast on top of cut potatoes with 1/2 cup of water, cover and bake at 290, You will have a lovely roast and potatoes. If you want fancy, set a couple of sprigs of fresh rosemary on top of the roast before baking.

As mentioned above, medium or medium rare is better than well done.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Lamb Curry. Mmmmm, the best! My MIL is an exceptionally good cook, and her lamb curry is my absolutely favorite dish.

Use this recipe http://www.indiansimmer.com/2011/11/goat-curry-with-five-whole-spices.html but substitute the lamb for the goat meat.

If you can make or get proper Indian curry *paste* it would be best, curry powder simply can't compare. She has a recipe for paste here http://www.indiansimmer.com/2011/09/indian-curry-paste.html that I've made before. Sound like a lot of work? I guess it is, but so worth it!

Or else we use Pakco Curry Paste - you can buy it here: http://www.satooz.com/products/PAKCO-CURRY-PASTE-430G.html or other places around the 'net and the accompanying recipe is here http://www.pakco.co.za/site/43/view/traditional-mutton-curry.html (very similar to my MILs dish).


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Lamb+Mint=Food Heaven.

Sorry, I don't have any recipes. I usually just wing it. It is very hard to screw up lamb. 

I like to marinate kabob chunks in a purÃ©e of mint, lime, olive oil and ???? whatever else jumps out of the pantry at me.

For anything out of the loin, like chops, I like to take ground dried sage, thyme, balsamic and EVOO and sautÃ© it in a hot pan and they deglaze with red wine to make a sauce. 

For ground lamb, add it 50-50 with ground beef. It makes amazing burgers. Add the classic ingredients for meatballs (parsley, garlic, parm) and you'll get world class spaghetti and meatballs.

Lamb also takes up cinnamon very well. Curry, too. 

The roasts are more delicate than a beef roast, so you can cook them more under temp.
Lamb chops like high, intense, short heat. (Grill, frying pan)

Just talking about lamb makes me want to go out in pasture and pick up one of young katahdins and do a quick weigh-in.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Lamb shanks:
Put shanks in roaster with garlic, canned tomatoes, potatoes, oregano, roast. About 1/2 before done add green beans. Serve with fresh bread and butter. Yummy that is how my YiYa (Greek for grandmother ) taught me how to make it. Also works great in slow cooker.
Lamb roast:
Cut slits fill with garlic, rub with EVOO, cover with lemon pepper, garlic salt and Italian spices, roast like you would a beef roast, don't forget the potatoes.
Lamb stew:
Same as beef stew
Lamb kabobs:
Same as beef kabobs


----------

